# Tor torpedoed! Tesco Bank app won't run with privacy tool installed



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> UK supermarket giant Tesco's mobile banking app refuses to run on handsets where the Tor app is also installed, it emerged this weekend.
> 
> Mainframe database admin Marcus Davage revealed the Tesco banking app tells users they must remove the Tor Project's anonymizing Android software to access the supermarket's money services.Who do @Tesco think they are, preventing free speech and internet security? @torproject @tescobankhelp @Android pic.twitter.com/xVcBmyjVKN
> 
> ...


Tor torpedoed! Tesco Bank app won't run with privacy tool installed â€¢ The Register


----------

